# Silicone mat in aquarium instead of egg crate?



## CyGuy (Oct 3, 2020)

I'm setting up an aquarium and to protect the bottom I was considering egg crate. However, since some posts suggest that the crate will be exposed by digging, I was wondering if a silicone mat at the bottom would protect the glass and maintain aesthetics? I didn't want to add the mat if it would be dangerous for the fish. I was hopeful that a food grade mat would be safe, even if more expensive than egg crate. Thoughts?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You don't have to protect the glass, turns out that is a myth.

Silicone would be a bad idea because it could trap minute amounts of water/debris which may rot underneath.

You don't want anything in your tank that does not allow good circulation.


----------



## CyGuy (Oct 3, 2020)

Thank you. I hear a lot of comments about the need to protect the glass. I currently have a small cichlid aquarium and I'm turning it into a larger one. It was actually a brilliant tactic to get my wife to agree to a large tank. "Well, honey, those fish are growing and need a larger aquarium." The current aquarium is getting dug out pretty well, so I was concerned. I have five cichlids in a 20 gallon tank and moving them into a 125 gallon aquarium. I don't think I will stack rock so high that it would collapse into exposed glass. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Make it a non issue by placing the rocks in the tank before adding the sand.


----------

